# Removing gearbox from landpride bush hog



## dutchs

I'm fairly new here guys but I've read a lot of the threads and it really appears there is a wealth of knowledge here. Unfortunately last weekend my 3 year old bush hog quit on me. I know they will fix whatever is wrong under warranty but I've never taken a gearbox off of a deck. The PTO is spinning right down to the gearbox but then no blade spinning. This is the model. http://www.landpride.com/products/151/rcf2060-rcf2072-series-rotary-cutters


----------



## HarveyW

Land Pride makes a good bush hog. 

The big job is getting the blade holder off of the gearbox shaft. Sometimes heat (torch) is required. Try a large 3-jaw puller on it.....you can usually borrow a puller from an auto parts store. Remove the stump jumper if it has one. Loosen the shaft bolt and pull against it with the puller. Tighten the puller and then whack the center bolt with a BFH. Tighten, whack, tighten, whack. It will be easier to work on if you can dump the mower over. 

Did you maintain the oil level in the gearbox? I've had lower shaft seal leak, and if you don't check it routinely, you can run the gearbox out of oil. First indicator will be a noisy gearbox.


----------



## dutchs

Its full of oil. Its just been worked hard. Does it have sheer pins I can get to without taking the gearbox off?


----------



## BigT

If the PTO shaft is rotating, but the gearbox input shaft isn't turning, you have sheared a safety bolt or shear pin that fastens the PTO shaft to the gearbox. All you have to do is replace the pin or bolt. If you have an operator's manual, this should be covered.


----------



## deerhide

2X


----------

